# 2 Routers



## ebichuhamster (Feb 10, 2008)

I have a 2wire 1800hw and a motorolla sb4200. The motorolla one provides me with a DSL connection, but it only has one output ethernet cable. No real problems there, but I found this old 2wire at my house and since it has 4 LAN plugs i thought i might set up a nice wireless network.

This is when things started to get wierd:
-I connect my desktop, my laptop and the Motorolla via LAN cable into the 2wire router. My laptop (WinVista) suddenly gets internet and for a moment i scream with joy. But when i enter the network i cant see the Desktop Computer.
-The Desktop C. doesn't have internet, and i try to change the router settings via Firefox:Type in the Default gateway in the address (this i have only seen done and from this point on im really just pressing buttons to see if anything changes)
-For some reason i cannot access the 2wire Router from my laptop, (but it still has internet connection) so i input ipconfig in the command prompt: the DNS suffix (i think that's what it was) was the ISP im with now. So i check that out, release/renew, bla bla, then suddenly the DNS changed: it was now the 2wire.somethingsomething... and suddenly not even my laptop has internet access....

Its very frustrating not knowing how to express somethings so if anyone has an idea of what im talking about and knows the correct terms, please go ahead. 

And yea if anyone knows about 2 routers in chain, or about these 2 specific routers ensemble, then please add any information you might consider usefull!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi ebichuhamster

I'm sorry you are asking your question on the wrong FORUM 
This forum is for woodworking ROUTERS...

Post your question on the link below and you may get the info you need.

http://www.annoyances.org/exec/forum/winvista

The Vista OS maybe the error... not the hardware..Vista only likes new type of hardware... ( up to date ) 


Good Luck
=========



ebichuhamster said:


> I have a 2wire 1800hw and a motorolla sb4200. The motorolla one provides me with a DSL connection, but it only has one output ethernet cable. No real problems there, but I found this old 2wire at my house and since it has 4 LAN plugs i thought i might set up a nice wireless network.
> 
> This is when things started to get wierd:
> -I connect my desktop, my laptop and the Motorolla via LAN cable into the 2wire router. My laptop (WinVista) suddenly gets internet and for a moment i scream with joy. But when i enter the network i cant see the Desktop Computer.
> ...


----------

